# Gliptone trim and tyre jelly. UPDATED



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

WHAT IS IT?

Gliptone trim and tyre jelly.

WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?

The greatest protection of any tyre and trim dressing. Thick, easy to apply gel allows for maximum control during application. Will not run or drip. It spreads easily and stays where you put it! Ideal for tyres, especially low profile performance tyres, because it will not spatter or sling dressing onto body panels when tyres are in motion. Great for exterior trim, rubber and mouldings or anywhere a controlled application is desired. Protection and gloss lasts 5 times longer than conventional dressings.

16oz £12.00 + p+p

WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?

My car tyres. Applied to one front wheel and one back wheel so durability can be measured on driven wheel. (see review for gliptone true blue) Yes I know I need a wheel refurb.










WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?

As with true blue,it went on very easily via a cobra tyre applicator, and the look is very natural with no sticky residue or slick shine mess. I prefer this to true blue as the thickness of the jelly makes the product stay on the applicator until you move it, instead of sinking into the applicator like liquid based products. If you prefer the shiny look, the instructions say you can re apply for a higher gloss.

WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?

Easily applied and leaves a lovely natural finish, also great control due to the consistency. Will update on durability before marking.

Thanks to Keith at Dayton car care for providing the samples.

http://www.daytonagbcarcareltd.co.uk
__________________


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

still looking good, and beading as well!!!


----------

